# Do I look like a doctor to you?



## Darth Nihilus

Hallo!

Would somebody please check these sentences for me? I want to say "Do I look like a doctor to you?"

a-) Komme ich dir wie ein Arzt vor?
b-) Sehe ich dir wie ein Arzt aus?
c-) Sehe ich wie ein Artz aus für dich?
d-) Scheine ich dir wie ein Arzt?
e-) Scheine ich wie ein Arzt für dich?

I'm frequently unsure what verb to use when I need to express this "look like" idea.

Danke!


----------



## Puett

Ich würde b-) benutzen: Sehe ich dir wie ein Arzt aus? Out of your suggested versions that is the best.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Heutzutage dativus iudicantis an dieser Stelle? Sehr literarisch!

Ich bin für a), oder c) mit richtig geschriebenem _Arzt._


----------



## ablativ

Bei c) würde ich "für dich" weiter nach vorne verlegen: _Sehe ich für dich wie ein Arzt aus?
_
b) würde ich für geradezu falsch halten, da die für einen dativus iudicantis notwendige Gradpartikel fehlt. Grammatisch richtig wäre ein Satz wie "sehe ich dir *zu *alt aus/nicht jung *genug* aus?"

Die beste Lösung ist wahrscheinlich a).


----------



## bearded

What about 'erscheinen'?  _Erscheine ich Dir wie ein Doktor/ein Arzt?_​ (vermutlich nicht idiomatisch: aber auch falsch?).


----------



## ablativ

Vorgegeben war ja nur "scheinen" - und das geht "gar nicht", wie man heute sagt. Das wäre dann der dativus commodi, wenn jemand für einen leuchtet .

_Erscheine ich Dir wie ein Doktor/ein Arzt? _Ich weiß nicht, ob das grammatisch richtig ist. _Jemandem erscheinen_ lässt sehr an den Heiligen Geist denken.


----------



## Glockenblume

Wie die vorangegangenen Foristen bevorzuge ich a).

c) halte ich auch für möglich, und zwar bevorzugt mit ablativs Satzstellung: _Sehe ich für dich wie ein Arzt aus?

_b) kann ich mir nicht nur literarisch vorstellen, sondern durchaus auch regionalsprachig verbreitet, - allerdings würde ich es in einer nüchternen Standardsprache vermeiden.

_scheinen_ lässt sich gut mit einem Nebensatz kombinieren: _Scheint es dir, dass ich wie ein Arzt aussehe?

_


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> Vorgegegen war ja nur "scheinen" - und das geht "gar nicht", wie man heute sagt. Das wäre dann der dativus commodi, wenn jemand für einen leuchtet .
> 
> _Erscheine ich Dir wie ein Doktor/ein Arzt? _Ich weiß nicht, ob das grammatisch richtig ist. _Jemandem erscheinen_ lässt sehr an den Heiligen Geist denken.


An den Heiligen Geist hatte ich bei meiner Anfrage nicht gedacht. Eher an ''das erscheint mir nicht richtig'' u.Ä.


----------



## Frieder

More loosely translated: "Sehe ich etwa/vielleicht aus wie ein Arzt?"


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> b) würde ich für geradezu falsch halten, da die für einen dativus iudicantis notwendige Gradpartikel fehlt.


Du hast völlig recht. Ich hab' bei canoo nachgesehen. (Nicht, dass ich Dir nicht vertraute. ). Es war mir nicht bewusst, dass ein Gradpartikel zwingend ist. Ist es aber. 


Interessanterweise kommt mir aber 

_Sehe ich dir wie ein Arzt aus? _- 

bei aller Unüblichkeit und wohl auch Inidiomatizität - nicht wirklich "falsch" vor. Möglicherweise imaginiere ich ein elliptisches Gradpartikel: 

_Sehe ich Dir *genug *wie ein Arzt aus?/Sehe ich Dir *arztmäßig genug *aus?


_Vgl. _Er sah mir verdächtig aus._ Was ist das dann für Dativ? Doch kein ethicus, oder? Und iudicantis auch nicht, mangels Gradpartikels. Sondern?  
Oder ist _Er sah mir verdächtig aus _am Ende gar nicht korrekt? Ich halte den Satz für korrekt *und* idiomatisch.


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Vgl. _Er sah mir verdächtig aus._ Was ist das dann für Dativ? Doch kein ethicus, oder? Und iudicantis auch nicht, mangels Gradpartikels. Sondern?
> Oder ist _Er sah mir verdächtig aus _am Ende gar nicht korrekt? Ich halte den Satz für korrekt *und* idiomatisch.



Und warum sollte das kein ethicus sein? 
(Dies ist keine rhetorische Frage - ich kenne mich nicht 100%-ig mit diesen Bezeichnungen aus...)

Im Übrigen halte ich auch "den Satz für korrekt *und* idiomatisch".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Dativus ethicus ist zum Beispiel _Mach mir keinen Unsinn in der Schule! 
_Ich weiß schon, das mit den Schubladen ist so eine Sache, aber in diese scheint mir _Er sah mir verdächtig aus_ nicht zu passen.


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Dativus ethicus ist zum Beispiel _Mach mir keinen Unsinn in der Schule!
> _Ich weiß schon, das mit den Schubladen ist so eine Sache, aber in diese scheint mir _Er sah mir verdächtig aus_ nicht zu passen.



Ich habe gerade in der DUDEN-Grammatik nachgeschaut: Könnte es vielleicht ein freier Dativ sein?


----------



## Darth Nihilus

I thank you all for your answers!

So, a-) is the one that everybody considers the best option? Hm, before I opened the thread, I had done a google search on it (wie etwas vorkommen) and found few results. I looked on it as the most unlikely option. Good to know though, that's it's ok to use vorkommen in such contexts.

b-) is bookish and c-) is okay with a slight modification.

Scheinen for this context (or erscheinen as bearded man suggested) is ruled out.

PS: My bad, I misspelt Arzt at letter c-).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> Ich habe gerade in der DUDEN-Grammatik nachgeschaut: Könnte es vielleicht ein freier Dativ sein?


Da gibt's aber außer iudicantis und ethicus nur mehr possessivus und (in)commodi.

Mittlerweile halte ich ein schlichtes Objekt für möglich.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Darth Nihilus said:


> I thank you all for your answers!
> 
> So, a-) is the one that everybody considers the best option? ...


Just one late question: is your original sentence ("Do I look like a doctor to you?") intended to be a sarcastic comment (rhetorical question)? If so, I think I would prefer Frieder's suggestion. For example:

A: _Woher kommt die Warze?_
B: _Sehe ich etwa aus wie ein Arzt? Wie soll ich das denn wissen!_

If, on the other hand, B really does want to know whether he or she looks like a doctor, the other suggestions already provided sound fine to me. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Darth Nihilus

ABBA Stanza said:


> Just one late question: is your original sentence ("Do I look like a doctor to you?") intended to be a sarcastic comment (rhetorical question)? If so, I think I would prefer Frieder's suggestion. For example:
> 
> A: _Woher kommt die Warze?_
> B: _Sehe ich etwa aus wie ein Arzt? Wie soll ich das denn wissen!_
> 
> If, on the other hand, B really does want to know whether he or she looks like a doctor, the other suggestions already provided sound fine to me.
> 
> Cheers
> Abba



Aye, originally it was supposed to be rhetoric. But then I thought of a number of contexts in which such a question wouldn't be rhetoric at all. Frieder's suggestion is fine, just as "Do I look like a doctor?" is in English. But it seems to be missing something if one doesn't make clear _to whom_ it looks like. Maybe it's an interference from my mother tongue.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Mittlerweile halte ich ein schlichtes Objekt für möglich.


Etwas anderes fällt mir dazu im Moment auch nicht ein.

Eine von vier Bedeutungen für "erscheinen " ist bei Wiktionary


> [3] _intransitiv:_ auf/für jemanden in einer gewissen Weise wirken/aussehen; Beispiel: [3] Dieser Mitarbeiter _erscheint mir unzuverlässig._



Somit sind dann "_Erscheine ich Dir wie ein Doktor/ein Arzt?" _(bearded man) und "_Er sah mir verdächtig aus" _(SR) korrektes Deutsch und vielleicht sogar  b) "_Sehe ich dir wie ein Arzt aus?"_ (OP), wenn ich auch b) immer noch für gewöhnungsbedüftig halte (aber, wie hier schon oft gesagt, _de gustibus ..._).

Edit: Und je öfter ich b) lese, desto weniger "odd" klingt diese Formulierung für mich (ich hätte schon fast geschrieben "klingt sie mir").


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Da gibt's aber außer iudicantis und ethicus nur mehr possessivus und (in)commodi.



Welche DUDEN-Ausgabe hast Du? In der von 2009 steht in §1252 der freie Dativ. Da ist von der "semantische[n] Rolle des Benefizienten" die Rede, das scheint mir der (in)commodi zu sein.
Des weiteren heißt es: "[...]Semantisch handelt es sich also um Aktanten [...], sodass die Bezeichnung Dativobjekt berechtigt ist. [...]
Umstritten ist allerdings, ob es sich beim freien Dativ um eine Ergänzung oder eine Angabe handelt[...]"

Somit passt das zu:



Schimmelreiter said:


> Mittlerweile halte ich ein schlichtes Objekt für möglich.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Nein, ich hab ein vom Verb regiertes Dativobjekt gemeint, sodass _aussehen _wie _erscheinen/vorkommen_ gebraucht wird:

_Er erscheint mir verdächtig/kommt mir verdächtig vor/*sieht mir verdächtig aus.*_


----------



## ablativ

Darth Nihilus said:


> [...] (or erscheinen as bearded man suggested) is ruled out.


No, it isn't. I took back my previous statement in post #18. Sorry, bearded man!


----------



## bearded

@ ablativ
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## makalei

Seh ich vielleicht aus wie'n Artzt

mein versuch,Mikalei


----------



## bearded

It is a good translation, but the ''to you'' part has disappeared.


----------



## defratchit

Ich hätte eher sowas wie "Hältst du mich für einen Arzt?" vorgeschlagen... was denkt ihr?


----------



## Glockenblume

defratchit said:


> Ich hätte eher sowas wie "Hältst du mich für einen Arzt?" vorgeschlagen... was denkt ihr?



Es kommt darauf an, wie der englische Satz gemeint ist: Zielt das Verb "to look" aufs Aussehen ab oder ist es allgemeiner gemeint?

Im ersten Fall würde es nicht passen, im zweiten schon.


----------

